# Fehlermeldung bei Datenerfassung



## Levictus (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn mit meinem Char irgendwelche Dinge einsammle, Kisten aufmache etc. bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung im WoW:

*Fehler: Inteface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BlascProfiler.lua: 555: Usage: GetPlayerMapPosition("player")*

Bedeutet für mich so viel, das er irgend einen Fehler hat, wenn er aufzeichnen will wo ich das jeweilige Item gefunden habe.

WO kann der Fehler liegen? Was braucht ihr für Infos für eine Fehlerbeseitigung?

Bitte um Hilfe, danke.

Grüße, Levictus


----------



## B3N (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Levictus,

welche Version vom Profiler verwendest du denn? Der Fehler war uns bekannt und eigentlich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit gefixt.

Grüße

B3N


----------



## Levictus (24. Februar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Levictus,
> 
> welche Version vom Profiler verwendest du denn? Der Fehler war uns bekannt und eigentlich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit gefixt.
> 
> ...



ich habe v.0.9.0 Build 143 (Info vom Blasc Client)

Grüße, Levictus


----------



## Shad0w (25. Februar 2006)

Hm den habe ich auch und es geht alles 100%ig... 

Ich würde einfach neuinstallieren versuchen


----------



## Zwixx (27. Februar 2006)

also ich habe das Addon was es auf der manuellen Download-Seite gibt genommen und habe genau das gleiche Problem... das Addon ist aber auch schon etwas älter wies aussieht... fast 2 Monate... ist das richtig??


----------



## B3N (1. März 2006)

Wie es schien, gab es tatsächlich einen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Versionen. Könnt ihr euch den BLASCProfiler nochmals dowloaden und über den bereits bestehenden Kopieren.

BLASCProfiler.zip


----------



## Zwixx (1. März 2006)

jo, ich hab inzwischen das komplettpaket gezogen und mir das Addon da rausgefummelt und das Programm ansich wieder gelöscht, da ich eigentlich nur das Addon wollte. Wäre schön wenn ihr auf der manuellen Uploadseite noch kurz schreiben könntet von wann die Version ist, das würde es für die jenigen vereinfachen die den Client nicht benutzen möchten/können.


----------



## Crowley (1. März 2006)

Eigentlich sollte das immer die Version gleiche sein, wie vom Client. Hier wurde halt nur vergessen die Downloadversion zu aktualisieren. In Zukunft sollte das nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## Levictus (2. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es schien, gab es tatsächlich einen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Versionen. Könnt ihr euch den BLASCProfiler nochmals dowloaden und über den bereits bestehenden Kopieren.
> 
> BLASCProfiler.zip
> [post="109488"][/post]​



jo is richtig... hab alles komplett deinstalliert und das komplette neu installiert und bekomm keine fehlermeldung mehr. hab davor auch das zip packet in verwendung gehabt.

ergebnis: problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx


----------

